# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Licenciado en Adm. de Negocios internacionales en búsqueda de nuevos retos laborales.

## xhavier06

Ejecutivo en gestión comercial, especializado en agro-exportaciones de sector food service y retail, con Inglés avanzado y más de 8 años de experiencia comprobable en el comercio exterior gestionando operaciones, cartera de clientes, trabajo en equipo, estableciendo negociaciones exitosas para el crecimiento de la empresa. Conocimiento de gestión empresarial, planeamiento estratégico, proyectos comerciales, estrategias de venta, Neuromarketing. 
Líder, con alto compromiso en satisfacción al cliente, orientado a resultados, resolución de problemas y con actitud para asumir nuevos retos.Temas similares: MBA & Licenciado en Administración de Negocios Internacionales Artículo: Arroceros buscarán nuevos mercados internacionales debido a sobreproducción Artículo: Apega establece nuevos logros y retos para el 2015 Búsqueda de Mercados internacionales MINAG promueve producción de cacao para conquistar nuevos mercados internacionales

----------

